# Mondays..............ugh!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Monday is every day of the week for me


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, Thanksgiving today but Cindy just ordered pizza, I'll take it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving hassell and all our Canadian friends!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you kindly sir.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> +1.....have a great thanksgiving hassell!!!,,,..is thanksgiving in Canada celebrated like it is down here......turkey etc.?


Yes and its pizza tonight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Is that stuffed pizza ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL Is that stuffed pizza ?


 I was so darn hungry that I stuffed it down thee old gullet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you washed it down with something in a celebratory manner .


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel your pain kid. It was a monday for me today too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hope you washed it down with something in a celebratory manner .


 A couple cold ones was just right.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What no crown royal?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------

